# Lake Seminole



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Jugged from 6:30-12 today out in the main lake. Fish time i've been to the main lake in 2 years and first time jugging it. Caught 4 channels and 1 blue, average size. Didn't get a fish on a jug after 10 or so. Weather was kinda weird this mornin. 

Had a fish "suspect channel" snap my line on my bream buster first thing this morning. Tried to be easy with him, but that just wasn't enough. Bream bite was non-existent and gave up after our ol faithful bream hole only produced 1 tiny shellcracker.

Attempted to drift fish for cats while we were watching our jugs. Floated the river channel with fresh cut bait suspended off the bottom with no luck.

I definitely want to jug and R&R it one night under favorable conditions.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you are going to have a fish fry with that catch! :thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not many but nice cats. Maybe by end of next week you can chase those cats on the Choctaw. High water all summer is bound to produce some good fishing when the level gets down

There was a short period of a good bream bite when the Caryville level was 8 ft, but it lasted only a few days. More rain brough another 16 ft flood which we are just now gettig over. 

Better get out there while you can. School is breathing down your neck.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I met an ol commercial fisherman on the Alabama river some years back catfish jugging. His boat was almost about to sink with blue cats. He showed me his trick he uses, he keeps his baits under 1 foot from the surface. Some baits are even 6 inches below the jug, he runs up river a few miles dumps the jugs then runs back down river and waits for them to float back down. He says he does not stay with the jugs because it disturbs the water and spooks the fish. While he waits for the first signs of jugs coming back down he Rod n reel fishes to pick up a few other cats. 

I built a few jugs myself and have tried this method a few times on the Big A and absolutely smashed the cats. Keep them high is the trick.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a variety of depths and from my few trips of jugging I haven't noticed them liking any particular depths. May add a few more short ones to test that out.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Not many but nice cats. Maybe by end of next week you can chase those cats on the Choctaw. High water all summer is bound to produce some good fishing when the level gets down
> 
> There was a short period of a good bream bite when the Caryville level was 8 ft, but it lasted only a few days. More rain brough another 16 ft flood which we are just now gettig over.
> 
> Better get out there while you can. School is breathing down your neck.


I'm hoping to get out there at the end of this coming up week as long as work schedule permits. Might go up to Geneva.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*ream*

Me too, if the river will stay on the down trend it should be about right by end of week. My freezer bream supply is about gone.


----------

